# Premier F1-R review



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup im 5'6 135 and ride a 151 SL-R, it floats like a champ even at such a small size. But i am looking at getting a 157 Premier F1-R next season...

I got to demo one out here, but the conditions were shit so i didnt get a good chance to put it through its paces too much.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've got a 159 f1-r... it's nuts man...i'm about 175... it carves like a champ!


----------

